# wie ocx in Cobol debuggen



## Mr Mint (23. März 2007)

Hi  ,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich hab eine ocx ( in VB6) erstellt (genauer gesagt neue Features eingefügt) die von einem Cobol-Programm genutzt wird. Als ich die Features implementiert habe hab ich ein neues Projekt erstellt und den Code für das Control einfach kopiert und in die CodeSection einer Form eingefügt und umgeschrieben. Getestet, korregiert, keine Fehler => ocx erstellt.

Wenn ich jetzt das Programm öffne erhalte ich jedes mal wenn eine Function aus der ocx aufgerufen wird den Fehler 91 (Objektvariable oder With-Blockvariable nicht festgelegt). Joah, da würde ich jetzt gerne hinterher-debuggen bloß wie?

Wie ihr euch denken könnt gibts nicht sehr viele Beispiele (genau genommen gar keine) trotz   und  

Kann mich da jemand in die richtige Richtung schubsen?


----------

